# Bingo wings



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

We still have parts of our body we just don't like. A very common area of the body that women are prone to not being happy about is anthropometry of the upper arm, or the common name we all know, bingo wings! best and fastest option, surgery or exercise?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi

Depends how bad they are!

How old are you????


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I would always try to use exercise first, surgery should be a last resort

Welcome to the forum Joan!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

welcome joan as yanny said get ur self a set of lady weight girl and exercise ur arms


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

hello i am in my 30's. i have been thinking about surgery now for a while but i have seen the scars it can leave and thought i better try something else 1st, even if i can get them down a bit then maybe go for the knife and it might not be as bad scaring


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

what size of weights would u recomend for a woman?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

are you slim or over weight?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Joan.Mc said:


> what size of weights would u recomend for a woman?


1-10kg dumbells


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

i am medish build


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Joan.Mc said:


> hello i am in my 30's. i have been thinking about surgery now for a while but i have seen the scars it can leave and thought i better try something else 1st, even if i can get them down a bit then maybe go for the knife and it might not be as bad scaring


Bloody hell how big are tthey if I thru you off a bridge would you soar lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

ok its a good idea to exercise anyway. everyones arms wobble a bit when the muscle is relaxed. why dont you try getting in better shape for the sake of it?


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

I have been tying, would like to get fitter as well.I am so lazy and fat, its not easy when u are a bit of a blob


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Joan.Mc said:


> I have been tying, would like to get fitter as well.I am so lazy and fat, its not easy when u are a bit of a blob


You just need a little motivation to get you started. It's really hard work to begin with, but if you stick with it, you start to enjoy it and it stops being a chore. And I know from personal experience :becky: Good luck and please don't go down the surgery route. It's amazing the changes you can make to your body under your own steam :thumb


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

do star jump push ur arms right up in the air girl


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> do star jump push ur arms right up in the air girl


would star jumps realy help?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

[video=youtube;OhsWyk-pdGQ]


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> You just need a little motivation to get you started. It's really hard work to begin with, but if you stick with it, you start to enjoy it and it stops being a chore. And I know from personal experience :becky: Good luck and please don't go down the surgery route. It's amazing the changes you can make to your body under your own steam :thumb


Yeh miche don't look to bad


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

It's a bit hard comparing M to the average woman thinking of getting a bit fitter or slightly more toned


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> It's a bit hard comparing M to the average woman thinking of getting a bit fitter or slightly more toned


Have you thought wot sort of dance your going to do on my grave yet yann pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Have you thought wot sort of dance your going to do on my grave yet yann pmsl


PMSL, what do you mean, lol

I'm just saying M wants to compete eventually, like myself, and is totally committed to training and diet, not many people will sacrifice that much!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> PMSL, what do you mean, lol
> 
> I'm just saying M wants to compete eventually, like myself, and is totally committed to training and diet, not many people will sacrifice that much!


And she's immune! Lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> And she's immune! Lol


Is that definate, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

think all that windsurfing has affected her brain pmsl


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh Frank.....ound::hug:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> Oh Frank.....ound::hug:


I'll be hearing those words again in week or two lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> I'll be hearing those words again in week or two lol


At last, I couldn't take anymore, lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

joan you must try some weight first girl Before you think of cutting your self Two or three month hard work will fix it girl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, definately keep the diet going, I'm sure you will be determined enough to get there


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

what has happend in my intro thing?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

some times it get hijacked by ppl joan


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> some times it get hijacked by ppl joan


sure looks like it hmm


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I never do it joan i am a good boy when it comes to that girl lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> I never do it joan i am a good boy when it comes to that girl lol


What has happened to it?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

start with controlling your diet rather then the normal way of thinking of "Diet" as in cutting things out its more about control, see diet section.

Post in the women's area what you are currently eating per day and see what others think as well as add cardio 3 times a week to reduce weight the wings will go away...

Then add in weight exercise on top of that to tone up the body compound based as you cannot reduce weight in just one area... it goes all over in a way only controlled by your own body.


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

done 50 star jumps today was totaly out of puff, cause im such a fat un fit person


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

just keep working a way It will come in time just look at ur diet


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> just keep working a way It will come in time just look at ur diet


my feet are killing me after doing them tho lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

get better shoes then lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

feet are killing from doing what??


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

renshaw said:


> feet are killing from doing what??


Star jumps

I'm not sure they will help Bingo wings but they are a good overall body exercise


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

dont know what is wrong with this


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;xXHUdvvHTkw]




if you do enough of this motion your arms will get better, no doubt.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

wrong with what joan


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> wrong with what joan


i cant get into the last page in meekys world, it just keeps flicking from the 2nd and 3rd last pages and wont let me on the last one.

Doggy that looks quite rude


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

its not, it really works. ive tried this and it works a treat.[video=youtube;7b05pf9Dqnw]


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

the tug what the hell mate


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> the tug what the hell mate


i think he is taking the urine lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

doggy said:


> its not, it really works. ive tried this and it works a treat.[video=youtube;7b05pf9Dqnw]


I've seen that clip before, hilarious


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

man that the best one yet doggy I cant stop laffing mate


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> man that the best one yet doggy I cant stop laffing mate


me eather, i was like emmm HELLO WTF pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

[video=youtube;vdX_OBUeHb4]


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

in a funny way I fancy the burd and there more pups for Dorsay


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

she has fantastic arms lmao


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yes they call doggy wings some thing like bingo wings


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

View attachment 3457


----------



## Joan.Mc (Apr 27, 2012)

Seen my neighbour and her man today and got chatting, i said to him oh by the way thanks for telling me u thought i was preggers months back because it got me thinking about my weight and iv now lost a stone and a half& still working on it and my bingo wings, poor guy was mortified and said i like a curves! His wife just gave him a funny look pmsl.


----------



## doogie1980 (May 10, 2012)

regualr exercise good diet cut down on carbs and you shouldnt go far wrong. diets are so horrible but if you eat the rite food and stick with it your see the results. seems a long road but truxt me its worth it joan. good luck


----------



## doogie1980 (May 10, 2012)

wow is that your cat joan?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Diet, cardio, full body workouts including DB presses, shoulder presses, tricep dips, lying kickbacks.

Last woman I said this after asking the same question looked at me said "Don't want to lose my boobs by doing weights". Ho hum!


----------

